# Finally ? the long awaited drop ;)



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Finally I took some money and dropped the car 
let me know what you think .


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*Nice*

how much of a drop, it looks good!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks,


H&R springs... with agx's

1.5 front 
1.4 Rear.

The ride feels pretty damn nice to..


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Lookin nice.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

looks sweet dude


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Wow looks great....looks lower than 1.5" in those pics although that might be because your wheel gap is black in those pics. I'm almost afraid now of the 2.1" drop in the Tein BDs.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

and i only have 15"s on... imagine if they were 17's


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey bobby! They look really good! How is the ride feeling now though? Is it more bumpier than usual and is there any noises that you hear from the new springs? Also did you change the shocks with it? (Sorry for all the questions!I'm gettins springs too so I want to know your personal opinion!)


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

yeh how's it handle? i really want to drop my car. i'm running 15 inch rims with 195/50 size tires so the wheel gap is HUGE!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah , I got the agx's with the springs.. 

As far as the first day with them.. I feel it handles pretty damn well.. the ride is not to harsh at all..

took about 2 1/2 hours to do the whole swap...
and it was well worth it


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

i wish my doors looked that nice still. they're all dented. i suppose that's the price you pay for living in a cheap apartment complex! lol.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Glad you got it all done, how are those H&R's (compaired to prokits)?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

these feel a little more stiff ... But I wish I knew the rates


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

The 1.5 drop looks lower than I thought it would. I am also planning to upgrade and lower suspension but I really don't wanna pay a fortune. How much did everything cost you?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm thinking maybe by lookin at it again that the side sills are giving it an even lower appearance than it is. I'll have to photochop the side sills off to see how high it looks then.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Neil said:


> *I'm thinking maybe by lookin at it again that the side sills are giving it an even lower appearance than it is. I'll have to photochop the side sills off to see how high it looks then. *


Good point! 'Photochop' it and post pics


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

everything cost me $575.00 shipped to my door 
The 1.5 drop is low  just getting into the car I feel like I am going to fall


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

looks good... i wish i had those se-l skirts


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Here is drop minus the side sills


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I will get some better pictures for you guys tonight.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

It looks much better than my car on prokits.....the gap in front is much less noticable...front and rear looks nice. Makes my car look like a truck again.  LOL 
To me, it felt like it rides similar to my prokits...but then again, his ride was a little harder cuz he had his agx's set higher than mine.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *It looks much better than my car on prokits.....the gap in front is much less noticable...front and rear looks nice. Makes my car look like a truck again.  LOL
> To me, it felt like it rides similar to my prokits...but then again, his ride was a little harder cuz he had his agx's set higher than mine. *


Thanks Andre,

Yeah both cars felt really close to me as well.
Yuo also have to thin about tires thats can also change the ride condition.. I should have some new wheels/tires this week...
we shall see.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Neil said:


> *Here is drop minus the side sills
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now it looks like my car ... those skirts make a hell of a difference


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

looks real nice


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

this car looks like its sitting 2 1/2 " lower than stock


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

did you measure your wheel gap before and after to see if it really was a 1.5" and 1.4" drop? 

I think stock I measured like 3.25 or 3.5" of wheel gap on my car.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn I got to find out what it is whit ser-wheels and 205/5015 tires


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*some more pics*











my new optima red top


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

on a side note: does that optima battery actually do anything better? A lot of people seem to have them.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah each color top does something better than the other color top..

Red (starting Battery)
Yellow (Audio Systems)

The others you can find here 

www.optimabatterystore.com I got mine for $89.00 Shipped


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Cool 

I always wondered about them. When I used to be really into car audio stuff I remember they were expensive, like $170 so I didn't bother lookin into them. 

$89 isnt bad at all, not much more than a normal battery. Which one did you get, all the red top ones are listed over $100


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

if you go to thewre ebay auctions they are cheaper


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

$89 is realy good, I got my red-top for $120 minus core @ pep boys


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah I know I was like 89.00??? Wow thats great and I bought it right away 
here .. for whoever wants them cheap 

have fun http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=10368&item=2418526201


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Here are some pics of my strut bars I just installed.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got those exact strut bars. Your trunk looks exactly like mine minus the wires and the tools. 

BTW, how did you get red ends on the FSTB? mine came grey. Did you paint them?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I got those exact strut bars. Your trunk looks exactly like mine minus the wires and the tools.
> 
> BTW, how did you get red ends on the FSTB? mine came grey. Did you paint them? *



yeah the grey was not doing it for me...
I could have lived with it but had a little extra time on my hands..
Plus I had a can of high heat engine red left 
so i sanded it down and went at it.... 

I noticed a big diffrence in the car with these installed plus my 4-wheel alignment


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

what is it hookup your car week for you?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

haha... i have not installed my 3 autometer gauges... or my ported intake manifold... yet..


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

hurry man hurry the CT meet is morrow


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I wish .

i will not have everything in by the time I leave at 7:00 am 

I will see you there


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*CT Meet Pics*












For the rest of my meet pics go
http://photo.starblvd.net/selrider99?st=album&pg=0&logout=1&pw=*6B263EEF188B


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

does that sticker say "team"? what is that


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes,

Team Serious.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think i need another sticker.  I should have put mine on the other side of the windshield.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *I think i need another sticker.  I should have put mine on the other side of the windshield. *




you need a big sticker smack in the middle like me


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Sweet holmes!!! *Giving you two thumbs up*


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Your car looks raw in that meet pic. I think ive decided on what setup Im gonna run. I just got a new credit card in the mail. This might be the first thing I charge up. muhahaha.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

FINALLY!!! Someone posts a pic of their car with H&Rs.

I cant wait to put my H&Rs and SE-L sides on. My car will be looking like yours just with the 98 style bumper and 14" rims.

Good Job. :thumbup:


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

looks really good. I love the wheels. Later,
Fletch


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

a respectable looking sentra


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks,

It is not near to being complete


----------

